# Google- IBS Symptoms: 11 Things You Need To Know About Irritable Bowel Syndrome - Huffington Post Canada



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*IBS Symptoms: 11 Things You Need To Know About Irritable Bowel Syndrome*
*Huffington Post Canada*
*Irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS) affects the large intestine, causing symptoms like bloating, cramps, diarrhea, constipation, gas, mucous in the stool, and abdominal pain. The symptoms are generally mild to moderate, but for some people they can be ...

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

